# A wee taste of the redheaded babes with their eyes open



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, I need a puppy cuddle!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh Cherrie:
These are SOOOOOO precious.. Mine are already 4 weeks old and puppy breath has gone and evaporated, now they smell fishy from the Salmon kibble.. LOLOL

Can you send me some oh so wonderful baby breath?

I am starting to sniff.....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am glad they are doing well and healthy! They are growing super fast. I want to snuggle with them!! 

.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

fjm said:


> Oh, I need a puppy cuddle!


In about two weeks I will be recruiting puppy socializers. My Grandsosns are awesome for that. You are most welcome to come and cuddle to your hearts content!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Oh Cherrie:
> These are SOOOOOO precious.. Mine are already 4 weeks old and puppy breath has gone and evaporated, now they smell fishy from the Salmon kibble.. LOLOL
> 
> Can you send me some oh so wonderful baby breath?
> ...


Puppy breath on its way!! Isn't is amazing how fast the time with them goes? I am beginning to have mild panic attacks about my empty nest already|!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> I am glad they are doing well and healthy! They are growing super fast. I want to snuggle with them!!
> 
> .


You are welcome too! I wish everyone did not live so darned far away! I could have a whole crew of socialiizers! They ARE growing so fast. They are great big tanks...fat little butter balls!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> In about two weeks I will be recruiting puppy socializers. My Grandsosns are awesome for that. You are most welcome to come and cuddle to your hearts content!!


If only ... I suspect the air fares would be prohibitive, however!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

They are so cute! My they change so fast! Beautiful babies... i can smell that puppy breath from here!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh how I love seeing the milestones; eyes open, weight building up, and boy, what I wouldn't do to be one of your puppy socializers! How about you write my boss a note explaining how I just_ have to_ have a short leave of absence, and then get the Canadian government to waive any quarantine restrictions for Chagall, and we'll happily sign on for the "cuddle brigade"!

I adore seeing your pudgy babies and can't even begin to imagine how it must feel when you have to send them off. But then, people like_ me_ wouldn't have their poodle loves if people like_ you_ didn't do all the hard work and sacrifice. So good of you, and how lucky for those little furbabies! They all look like little red angels to me. I can well imagine how happy they'll make their guardians in a few more weeks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

fjm said:


> If only ... I suspect the air fares would be prohibitive, however!


I think you are likely right! But, you could make a holiday of it! We have a lovely guest room!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle;122057 said:


> I think you are likely right! But, you could make a holiday of it! We have a lovely guest room!


LOL do you have an extra one for me.

Here I am.. going to sell my puppies in 4 weeks and I am already wanting more puppy breath....LOLOL 

Happiness is a blanket full of poodles and puppy breath ofcourse...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We have a lovely guest room!


I can vouch for this! What I wouldn't give to be happily ensconced in your lovely guest room once again, with the puppies so close and needing snuggles!! :lol: Just think... if Vid would've had his way, we'd be there in a week or two for a visit - too bad it didn't work out this time. We'll make sure to plan a visit when things quiet down! :hug:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Puppy cuddlers??!! Hey I'd be happy to help you out with that and bring a willing experienced crew of puppy crazy cuddlers with me. Davy just saw the pics and after awww his first words were can we go over lol. I think the need to cuddle puppies is contagious. One look at those sweet pics and you just want to smell puppy breath. Oh those pics are just too sweet for words. They look so sweet with their eyes open.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Penjilum-Poodles said:


> They are so cute! My they change so fast! Beautiful babies... i can smell that puppy breath from here!


Thanks so much! Every litter I have amazes me at how quickly they change. If I could I would bottle up some of this puppy breath and send it on to you!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh how I love seeing the milestones; eyes open, weight building up, and boy, what I wouldn't do to be one of your puppy socializers! How about you write my boss a note explaining how I just_ have to_ have a short leave of absence, and then get the Canadian government to waive any quarantine restrictions for Chagall, and we'll happily sign on for the "cuddle brigade"!
> 
> I adore seeing your pudgy babies and can't even begin to imagine how it must feel when you have to send them off. But then, people like_ me_ wouldn't have their poodle loves if people like_ you_ didn't do all the hard work and sacrifice. So good of you, and how lucky for those little furbabies! They all look like little red angels to me. I can well imagine how happy they'll make their guardians in a few more weeks.


What is your boss's address? There are no quarantine restrictions from US to Canada, and vice versa, shots just have to be up to date, so, hee,hee...this is do-able!!! I can tell from all of your posts what a kind and tender hearted woman you aare, so you'd be an awesome member of the team! We'd love to have you!

It is not easy saying goodbye to the babies, ever. You've had eight weeks to bond and fall in love. But knowing what remarkable homes they will be in and what incredible people will be raising them, and how much joy they bring to these people does help a lot. And the friendship that will last forever, like with Trillium and Plumcrazy....the icing on the cake!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awwwww it makes me (almost) want a puppy again! lol


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What is your bosses address? There are no quarantin restrictions from US to Canada, and vice versa, shots just have to be up to date, so, hee,hee...this is do-able!!! I can tell from all of your posts what a kind and tender hearted woman you aare, so you'd be an awesome member of the team! We'd love to have you!
> 
> *It is not easy saying goodbye to the babies, ever*. You've had eight weeks to bond and fall in love. But knowing what remarkable homes they will be in and what incredible people will be raising them, and how much joy they bring to these people does help a lot. And the friendship that will last forever, like with Trillium and Plumcrazy....the icing on the cake!



Chagall's mom

OH tell me about it !!

I remember my first litter I cried like a baby when they all left and worried so much even though I knew they all went to loving and responsible homes.

It is always a risk and no matter how well intended breeders are and how much they screen a client they may encounter a bad apple every once in a while.

I have been very fortunate I have never had a dog abused or matreated thank God they are all well and loved in their homes.

But it is very difficult to let puppies go and I am sure Cherrie will agree with me as will other good breeders who love their babies and are concerned with the homes they will be going to.

I have my puppies for an extra 4 weeks and I am already starting to pine from now :)) and I have been doing it for 16 years but it is always like the first time, going always full circle.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, look at those little blue eyes! They are starting to look like real little puppies now! Ahhh, little puppy noises, little puppy eyes, puppy breath..... doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Oh! Such cute little redheaded babies. They're adorable!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> ArreauStandardPoodle;122057 said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are likely right! But, you could make a holiday of it! We have a lovely guest room!
> ...


I think we are hopeless Ora. We have the Poodle disorder BAD!!! I am already dreading saying goodbye!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> LOL do you have an extra one for me.
> 
> ...


I think we are hopeless Ora. We have the Poodle disorder BAD!!! I *am already dreading saying goodbye![/QUOTE]*

LOL many years ago, I had a litter of 12 black pups. It was so overwhelmingly hard work.. 

At 8 weeks old I gave them all the name HUGO....
I told my clients who picked them up at 9 weeks old.
YOU GO YOU GO YOU GO to your homes.. All the HUGOS left and I kept my girl it was sad to have them gone but on the other hand it was so hard to care for 12 so by the time they were all adopted by their loving owners I was more than happy,


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I can vouch for this! What I wouldn't give to be happily ensconced in your lovely guest room once again, with the puppies so close and needing snuggles!! :lol: Just think... if Vid would've had his way, we'd be there in a week or two for a visit - too bad it didn't work out this time. We'll make sure to plan a visit when things quiet down! :hug:


Bless David's heart!!! I wish we could have done it, but trust me when I say, I cannot WAIT until next visit! You have no idea how much I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> What is your boss's address? There are no quarantine restrictions from US to Canada, and vice versa, shots just have to be up to date, so, hee,hee...this is do-able!!! I can tell from all of your posts what a kind and tender hearted woman you aare, so you'd be an awesome member of the team! We'd love to have you!
> 
> It is not easy saying goodbye to the babies, ever. You've had eight weeks to bond and fall in love. But knowing what remarkable homes they will be in and what incredible people will be raising them, and how much joy they bring to these people does help a lot. And the friendship that will last forever, like with Trillium and Plumcrazy....the icing on the cake!


You've no idea HOW MUCH I'd like to PM you my boss's phone number! I am really delighted to know there's no quarantine between the US and Canada, I'd thought otherwise. Hmm, this changes the game!! I am so feeling a Canada roadtrip with my poodle on board, he's an excellent passenger! 

I do imagine that handing the babies off to people who are so eager and anxious to love them forever makes the transition a bit easier when the time comes. But if it were me, I'd need a pallet of good dark chocolate, a case of dry red wine and about 1,000 boxes of tissues on hand to see them off. Just curious, do you typically have an "empty nest" within just a couple of days or do the new owners get the pups at staggered times?


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

They are looking lovely!


----------

